# A period rider



## bikejunk (Feb 9, 2021)

What first started as a gift for tracking down some rare early motorcycle parts turned into making a serious 1920s rider - velocity blunts laced to a nos SA 2 speed and a pre war german front brake .I surprised my self how many early element I had laying around bars, stem, light light bracket goggle case - the works the bike rides great the low can get you up an incline and the ligt weight wheels are much less effort.


----------



## catfish (Feb 9, 2021)

Beautiful work John.


----------



## 1817cent (Feb 9, 2021)

That is real nice!  Great work..


----------



## BFGforme (Feb 10, 2021)

Pretty slick!!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Feb 10, 2021)

Sweet machine!


----------

